# Antique store find



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Oct 22, 2017)

https://flic.kr/p/ZF2Uaa
https://flic.kr/p/ZAJNME

It’s a 1939 Rayovac mining light


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you for posting this light. A great find for sure. I am always searching the flea markets and antique stores for these old flashlights!


----------



## magellan (Oct 26, 2017)

Very nice find. Thanks for posting that and congrats on your find!


----------



## vadimax (May 21, 2018)

Two old farts:







I guess those are candle railroad lights (they feature red glass window on their side). Make, year, model are unknown to me. Price — as well


----------



## zespectre (May 21, 2018)

Very nice. Those are the exact lights my Grandfather kept in the glovebox for his car and my Grandmothers car. Grandma would let me play with the light if I got bored in the car and Grandpa always groused about "wasting batteries" but he never stopped me LOL.


----------



## magellan (Jun 2, 2018)

Very cool find, congrats!


----------

